# Chinese Train



## printman2000 (Jan 12, 2010)

In TIme Magazine's Briefing there is a short article about snow storms in China. One line mentions a train in the Inner Mongolia region hit a snowbank 6 feet high, trapping its 1400 passengers overnight.

Do they really run a single train that carries 1,400 passengers???


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 12, 2010)

printman2000 said:


> In TIme Magazine's Briefing there is a short article about snow storms in China. One line mentions a train in the Inner Mongolia region hit a snowbank 6 feet high, trapping its 1400 passengers overnight.
> Do they really run a single train that carries 1,400 passengers???


Aloha

Wouldn't that be something like a 20 car train?


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jan 15, 2010)

printman2000 said:


> In TIme Magazine's Briefing there is a short article about snow storms in China. One line mentions a train in the Inner Mongolia region hit a snowbank 6 feet high, trapping its 1400 passengers overnight.
> Do they really run a single train that carries 1,400 passengers???


The longer NJT commuter trains probably handle that much as they leave Newark, so why not?


----------



## AlanB (Jan 15, 2010)

Green Maned Lion said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > In TIme Magazine's Briefing there is a short article about snow storms in China. One line mentions a train in the Inner Mongolia region hit a snowbank 6 feet high, trapping its 1400 passengers overnight.
> ...


And the LIRR during rush hour has a few 14 car trains. The new M7 cars hold 110 seated passengers in the A car and 101 in the B car, and there are generally plenty of standees too.


----------



## jis (Jan 15, 2010)

printman2000 said:


> In TIme Magazine's Briefing there is a short article about snow storms in China. One line mentions a train in the Inner Mongolia region hit a snowbank 6 feet high, trapping its 1400 passengers overnight.
> Do they really run a single train that carries 1,400 passengers???


Common occurrence in India so no reason that would not happen in China. 20 revenue cars x 75 passengers per sleeping car is pretty par for the course on almost any overnight express train on the trunk routes, except for only the absolute top of the line expresses, which would typically carry only slightly less at 900 to 1100 due to more lower density higher revenue cars.


----------



## George Harris (Jan 15, 2010)

printman2000 said:


> Do they really run a single train that carries 1,400 passengers???


And possibly even more. Coaches can easily seat 80 to 100, and on many trains there will be more people than the seating capacity in the lowest fare class of coaches. The "hard" sleepers have bunks three high set crossways to the car, likely capacity about 72 or more. "Soft" sleepers will have something like 10 four berth cabins.


----------

